# 'Deadliest Catch' crab boat 'Aleutian Ballad' takes on a new Bering Sea role



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> KETCHIKAN, Alaska -- TripAdvisor.com named it one of the top 10 tours in the country, and once you've been on it you know why.
> 
> The idea was simple: take a fishing vessel and teach visitors all about Alaska's fishing industry, and 774 miles southeast of Anchorage, Capt. Terry Barkley tells it like it is.
> 
> ...


http://www.ktuu.com/Global/story.asp?S=10748286


----------



## laurie65 (Jun 1, 2008)

Good Idea ,we Could Do That With The Artic Corsair With Day Trips When The Tides Are At The Right Time For Day Trippers Etc Say Trips Of About 48 Hrs 12 Mis Off The Land The Payments Should Cover The Cost Of Her Up Keep To Keep The Last Deep Sea Trawler In The Uk. Ps If The Yanks Can Do It In Alaska, We On The Sunny River Humber Should Also......laurie


----------



## Fairlane500 (Aug 28, 2008)

I actually saw her at it a couple of years ago. They cash in quite well off of all the cruise ship passengers since there isn't too much that Ketchikan particularly offers for tourists to do.

Picture of her here:
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=824932


----------

